# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  पेन ड्राइव से लगाए अपने  कम्प्युटर  में ताला

## inder123in

यहाँ मे आपको बताऊँगा  की कैसे अपनी पेन ड्राइव को चाबी की तरह इस्तेमाल कर अपने पीसी को लोक कर सकते हैं .....................................मतलब 




पेन ड्राइव इन - सिस्टम ऑन 



पेन ड्राइव इजेक्ट - सिस्टम ऑफ 




ओर कोई इसे खोल भी नही पाएगा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वाह बताओ ..................................................  ..................

----------


## inder123in

*यानि पीसी तभी काम करेगा जब पेन ड्राइव लगी होगी । यूएसबी हटाते ही माऊस कीबोर्ड काम करना बंद कर देंगे , स्क्रीन डार्क हो जाएगी ओर पीसी औटोमेटिकली लोक हो जाएगा ।*

----------


## inder123in

*बस थोड़ा सा इंतज़ार क्योंकि इंतज़ार का फल मीठा होता है*

----------


## ajau4u

इन्तजार रहेगा.......

----------


## ajay jangra

जल्दी बताओ दोस्त!!!

----------


## djdaddu.13

*बहुत बढ़िया +++++ मजा आगया +++++ बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुति*

----------


## inder123in

*इसे आप दो तरहसे उपयोग कर सकते है* 

1. एक  कम्प्युटर के लिए कई  पेन ड्राइव 

2. कई कम्प्युटर के लिए एक पेन ड्राइव

----------


## rb908

भाई मुझे भी बताएं ये फोर्मुला

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छा हे..................*

----------


## ajau4u

बढिया .............

----------


## inder123in

> *यानि पीसी तभी काम करेगा जब पेन ड्राइव लगी होगी । यूएसबी हटाते ही माऊस कीबोर्ड काम करना बंद कर देंगे , स्क्रीन डार्क हो जाएगी ओर पीसी औटोमेटिकली लोक हो जाएगा ।*


*यहाँ से डाउन्लोड कीजिये*

----------


## ajau4u

> *यहाँ से डाउन्लोड कीजिये*


धन्यवाद मित्र .............

----------


## rb908

धन्यबाद भाई 
                                        थेंक्स

----------


## shahanshah

भाई ये कहा गया सूत्र ?????आगे भी तो बताओ भाई ........

----------


## Raja44

अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है भाई THANKS

----------


## love birds

> *यहाँ से डाउन्लोड कीजिये*


इंदर भाई अगर गलती से पेंडरिवे फ़ारमैट हो जाए ओर या काही दूसरी जगह भूल जाए या घूम हो जाए तो यूसर का कम्प्युटर तो गया मानो सही कहा ना

----------


## hardeepmaan

*अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र*

----------


## jackxx

:bed: dhanyawad

----------


## Abhitesh

Kya hua aap ha pr kuch post nhi kr rhe hai. koi samsaya hai kya.

----------


## amol05

*कुछ नया है पर बताओ तो सही दोस्त कैसे  होगा .................*

----------


## amol05

> इंदर भाई अगर गलती से पेंडरिवे फ़ारमैट हो जाए ओर या काही दूसरी जगह भूल जाए या घूम हो जाए तो यूसर का कम्प्युटर तो गया मानो सही कहा ना


*इसका का भी कोई इलाज होगा नहीं तो पेन ड्राइव का बेक उप  ले कर रखो ..............*

----------


## PARIYAR

बैठे बैठे सरदर्द ....बाप रे बाप .....पेन ड्राइव गया तो सेट भाई गया ......
सोफटवेयर भी मौजूद नही है साईट पर

----------


## manojdjoshi

> बैठे बैठे सरदर्द ....बाप रे बाप .....पेन ड्राइव गया तो सेट भाई गया ......
> सोफटवेयर भी मौजूद नही है साईट पर


Predator - A new unique program that allows you to lock your computer for a while, just pulling the flash out of it: The screen then turns off the keyboard and mouse are blocked. In the settings you can set the auto-Predator with the launch of the system, set time, which will be given a password after you insert the stick into the port (if this option was turned on), adjust the sound when you try to "invasion" and many others

Key features:
• Record all events in the log Fail
• Ability to view the log of hacking, if attackers were trying to use your PC
• Frequent changes in the security code stored on a USB drive
• Disable Task Manager, Windows, when you disconnect the USB
• Data recovery
• Restoration of control over your computer
• The introduction of nepravelnogo password alarm sounds and you are notified
• Ability to protect multiple computers
• Multilingual user interface (including Russian)

Home:
http://www.predator-usb.com/predator/en/index.php


Download:
http://extabit.com/file/28dtnkdpg29dj
http://netload.in/datei5HGZ2WpbqX/F2...558212.rar.htm

ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए ये देखे 
http://www.predator-usb.com/predator....Documentation

----------

